# Are there any decent cafes near the arena?



## Matt_King (Jul 7, 2016)

We're going to get there early tomorrow and get some breakfast, so wondering if anyone knows of any decent places to eat around the place?

Free to join us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

All the usual suspects are close by, Maccies etc


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

There is a cafè inside you might need a bank loan to get a coffee tho

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nic_206 (Oct 6, 2015)

Theres a frankie and bennys on the shopping Park next to it allthough wont be the cheapest I imagine


----------



## Matt_King (Jul 7, 2016)

Cheers lads. I think we're gunna check out that Franky and bennys! We'll be there about 8 if anyone wants to join us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

